# Remove Non Migrating Dependents - 189



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello,
I want to know the procedure for removing the non migrating dependents from my 189 visa application.

I added due to lack of information about the process. Following is my scenario & questions:
1. Added parents & a brother, Both do not live with me
2. All three do not have passports
3. My Father has a family book[Ration card] which includes my name; whereas I do not have any individual family card.

Q. What is required to prove that they are not dependents or if they are dependents.


IELTS: June8, ACS: OCT02, EOI: OCT02, 189 INV: OCT15, Lodged: OCT18, Awaiting CO


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you want to remove them or keep them on the application? 

If you want to remove them fill this form http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf and upload it. 

If you actually want them on it probably is not possible if they do not live with you.


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi
Today my CO has asked me to fill Form 1023; And I need help to fill it. I have added 3 non-migrating dependents besides my Spouse(She is the the only Migrating dependent).

Form1023: Serial# 11 has provision to enter only 3 applicant details. 
Q1. Should I not include my Spouse details in the form?
Q2. If Q1 is a 'No', How should I add the third applicant details?


----------



## Hrsid (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Anmic, 
I am facing the same situation. Was your problem resolved after uploading the form 1023?


----------



## asanka_kumarasingha (Jun 22, 2012)

I have put my wife as Non-Migrating Dependent in my 189 application. Actually I put her as Non-Migrating Dependent because we have problems in our relationship. Now It seems we are heading for divorce and i want to remove her from my application. Can i do that

Thx.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

I am in kind of same situation.
Did you get your grant ? what process did you follow to remove these non migrating dependents.

Kindly help


----------

